# A few questions about spritzing pork spare ribs



## mythmaster (Jun 1, 2010)

I've only done ribs once, and I did them 3-2-1, but this time I want to try to do it without foiling them.  I plan to trim them St. Loius style, rub on some molasses, sprinkle generously with a Memphis rub, layer on some brown sugar, let the brown sugar caramelize, sprinkle on some more rub, and smoke them with Apple wood for about 6 hours at 225* in my MES.

So, I'm wondering about the following:

(a) do I need to spritz them at all?  (would spritzing help keep them from drying out?)

(b) If so, how often?

(c) Will spritzing affect the bark (for better or worse)?

If I decide to spritz then I was thinking about using Tip's Slaughterhouse spritz, but I don't have any cider or cider vinegar on hand.  So, maybe a combo of apple juice and Jack Daniels might work.  Any suggestions are welcome about this, too.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 1, 2010)

I generally spritz after the first 1.5 hours and do it every 45 minutes to hour. The apple juice/jack daniels will work fine


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks, PW.  I'll put the Memphis rub in the WIKI if I like it.


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 1, 2010)

I would suggest spritzing every 45 mins. Apple Juice, Apple Cider, and maybe a lil Capt Morgans


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks, TD!

I'm still answer-less on question (c) -- How is the bark affected by spritzing?

Also, no-one has addressed my sub-question: "would spritzing help keep them from drying out?"

I'm not trying to be a jerk, I'm just asking you for your help.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 1, 2010)

I just did some last weekend with the brown sugar pack..I smoked for 5 1/2 hours at 225ish and never spritzed them.. Turned out perfect to me..I did use the water pan in the wsm, so maybe that helps with the not drying out ?? click here if u wanna see the final pics.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94775/friday-off-ribs-in-the-wsm#post_502471


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks, Jax.  I always use a water pan, too.  I guess that I should have mentioned that earlier.

Well, if I can get away without spritzing them then I would love to, because that means that I don't have to lose any heat by opening the door to my MES every so-often.

Thoughts from anyone are appreciated.

Also, I'll be posting some random music videos here shortly because I have a buzz.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 1, 2010)

As promised, here's "Joe's Garage" by Frank Zappa...a true classic!  ENJOY!!  (Seriously, this link really works):



Thanks for the help, everyone!  CHEERS!


----------



## flbobecu (Jun 1, 2010)

Myth, I use Jim Bean, and by far it is the best tasting AND smelling spritz I've used - abet more expensive then Apple juice, but I love it. I wouldn't mind using any liquor for a spritz. 

On the contrary, I used some Dr. Pepper as a spritz on my last set of ribs. I liked it too!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey myth...I just did 6 racks on Sunday with the brown sugar coating.

I did spritz and I can say I really don't think it made much of a difference, especially with the brown sugar on it.

I think you'll be good, especially with the water pan...maybe throw some apple juice in there...


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

Jam some Zappa, already. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(Post #8)


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 2, 2010)

FLbobecu said:


> Myth, I use Jim Bean, and by far it is the best tasting AND smelling spritz I've used - abet more expensive then Apple juice, but I love it. I wouldn't mind using any liquor for a spritz.
> 
> On the contrary, I used some Dr. Pepper as a spritz on my last set of ribs. I liked it too!







indyadmin1974 said:


> Hey myth...I just did 6 racks on Sunday with the brown sugar coating.
> 
> I did spritz and I can say I really don't think it made much of a difference, especially with the brown sugar on it.
> 
> I think you'll be good, especially with the water pan...maybe throw some apple juice in there...


Thank you, both!

I'm  still not sure whether or not I want to spritz.

Maybe I should make a trial run without spritz to see how it comes out, but I can't see how spraying it with JB or JD (and apple juice) could possibly hurt!  No one has commented on how the bark might be affected by spritzing.

I usually put apple juice in the water pan, but I can't honestly say that it makes a difference.

Anyway, thanks for your help, and don't forget to listen to the genius of Frank Zappa posted above.


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 2, 2010)

What kind of bark are you looking for? that might be the question, but i think with the brown sugar glaze spritzing wont be necessary? but i havent tried the brown sugar way yet so i always spray with just apple juice and i like that way they have been coming out. To each his own but i have cut way back on the amount of rub and seasonings i put on my ribs now and let the rib flavor come through more. So the more stuff you put on them the more bark your gonna have.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 2, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> What kind of bark are you looking for? that might be the question, but i think with the brown sugar glaze spritzing wont be necessary? but i havent tried the brown sugar way yet so i always spray with just apple juice and i like that way they have been coming out. To each his own but i have cut way back on the amount of rub and seasonings i put on my ribs now and let the rib flavor come through more. So the more stuff you put on them the more bark your gonna have.


I want the ribs to be black.

I agree that with all of that brown sugar (even though there is no sugar in the rub), they should bark up rather nicely.

I just don't want them to be too dry, so (a) will spritzing them help keep them moist, and (b) will it mess up the bark?

I guess that's really what I want to know.


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 2, 2010)

i think if you spray lightly not with a stream it should not bother the bark.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 2, 2010)

How it affects the bark really depends on how often and how much you spray on. Too much or too often you can get bark that is like hard candy. Been there, done that, don't spray ribs to keep them moist anymore. Opening up the cooker to spray ribs will also add time to the length of the cook. Good luck on your rib cook.


----------



## squirrel (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Myth, I've been wondering about that too .... to spray or not to spray, that is the question. I think I'll do an experiment with two racks side by side spray one and not the other being the only difference. Just for the heck of it. I'll lettya know!


----------



## rhankinsjr (Jun 2, 2010)

Myth, ever since I switched to using a water pan I quit spritzing.

I personally could not tell a difference between the ribs with or without the spritz when a water pan is in use.

But without the water pan, it was a world of difference to spritz.

If you have a water pan, spritzing will not affect the bark negatively.  Or at least not for me.

My memorial day smoke I was lazy and didn't spritz the butts either ( everything was in the water pan ) and they came out as delicious as always.  So in my opinion, if you water pan you don't need to spritz... but then again, I am a greenhorn still.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!  I really do appreciate all of the input.

I think that I'll try them without spritzing and see how they come out since I'm using the water pan.  I don't want to be opening the door on the MES without good cause.


----------



## hookup (Jun 2, 2010)

If you spritz, plain ol' apple juice works and if you're worried about loosing heat, just keep the ribs on an extra 1/2 hour.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 2, 2010)

Good luck with the rib cook. BTW my son gave me "Joe's Garage" 2 years ago at Christmas, he and I have listened to Frank a lot over the years. I also can remember listening to Kraftwerk 35 years ago, I had no idea they were still making music.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 2, 2010)

cliffcarter said:


> Good luck with the rib cook. BTW my son gave me "Joe's Garage" 2 years ago at Christmas, he and I have listened to Frank a lot over the years. I also can remember listening to Kraftwerk 35 years ago, I had no idea they were still making music.


Thank you-

I love me some Zappa!  He could really tear up the guitar solos.  Here's an example:








Also, Kraftwerk is the bomb!  I thought I heard that they made it into the "Rock and Roll Hall of Fame" a while back, but I can't find any references to back that up.  That whole DVD in my sig is completely awesome, though.


----------



## helljack6 (Jun 8, 2010)

Personally with as many racks of ribs that i've done over the past year, spritzing has no bearing or affect on the bark at all. How you FINISH the ribs (either foiled or not) does.

Spritzing the ribs ever so often allows you to take advantage of the sweat periods that you don't see. Meaning the points when the meat actually sweat out and push moisture to the the surface of the meat for a brief period of time and then drawing it back in. Ribs do this about 2-3 times depending on how long you cook them for. Won't say I know everything about them, but Mike Mills taught me that one when i talked to him last year, considering the man, the reputation, he hasn't steered me wrong yet. Take it for what it's worth.


----------

